# How Long to Try and Revive Baby Rabbits?



## Renorei

I've read that when you have baby rabbits that are cold and not moving, you can try and warm them by various means and they will revive. What I'm having trouble figuring out is, how long should it take? Minutes, hours? My rabbit had 5 babies last night or this morning and all were still and cold when I found them. I brought them inside with her fur and some hay and held each baby in warm water for a few minutes, dried them, and put them in a basket under an incandescent light bulb. They've been in that basket maybe 90 minutes. I'm guessing they are most likely dead, but I don't know how long this usually takes so I figured I'd ask just to make sure.


----------



## bassmaster17327

If they are warm and still not showing any signs of life then they are dead. I wouldn't run them under warm water next time, you want them to warm up slowly


----------



## Fire-Man

You can not revive the Dead. If they are still alive---heart rate real slow--you might can. I put them on a towel with a heat pad under the towel---about medium heat---Cover them and go about my business. I come back and check on them in a hour or so----if they are warm, but no sign of life---They gone!!


----------



## akane

As long as it takes to get them warm. I solved the getting them wet problem by putting them in a plastic bag and then in to warm water. Electric blankets work well too. If they don't start moving or squeaking as soon as they are warm then they are dead.


----------



## bjgarlich

I use a heating pad with a towel also.


----------



## Pony

I have never been successful in resuscitating rabbit kits. Even when they did revive, they never lasted more than a week.


----------



## Jack Burton

zombie rabbits?


----------

